# Disable/Enable C1E, C3/C6 State Support, CPU EIST Function?



## Plaztikman

Is it recommended to disable or enable these for Overclocking?

It's a 2600k to 4.5ghz on a gigabyte ud2hb3

Thanks


----------



## MonsterMiata

Most people will tell you to disable them for the overclock process then re enable afterwards. If its unstable with the settings enabled then you need to re tweaked the overclock.


----------



## greenbrucelee

yes you disable them whilst going through the long process of overclocking then re-enable after if you wish. Personally I never do.


----------

